# New Merckx! ID?



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

It is not 100% complete but I can't wait to post pics. 
I am not sure of the model but I am including a pic of the Serial #. I emailed the guy that runs Cadre but have not heard back yet. I am not sure of the tubing but the frame alone weighed 3lbs 8oz on my scale, much lighter than my SL frameset of similar size.

I am going to have to go with a smaller stem and some bars with less drop. I will probably re wrap the bars with black tape at that time. I am also waiting on some nicer tires, but it is rideable now so I can take it on a decent ride over the weekend.

The pics (I will get some better ones once it is complete.)

[

















































































Jake


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice paint job - here's mine. Though I don't think yours is a Corsa, as mine is. I'm certainly no expert but I think the Reynolds tube Merckx frames had the rear brake cable routed as yours is. Love the number plate holder. If you change out the bar and stem, I'm sure you will get a lot of members wanting them.

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/?action=view&current=pinky002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/pinky002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm gonna guess*

it is a professional
late 80s


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Jake,

That turned out real nice, I know you've been patiently waiting for it to make it's way across the pond.

I saw on another site, that you said the fork has rifling in it, that would make it Columbus, almost certainly.

I'm sure that the Merckx factory can tell you more about the bike, maybe even who it was made for.

I agree with atpjunkie's call of late 80's Professional. He is rarely wrong on anything, in my experience.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and compliments! I look forward to riding the bike many miles. I will post some better pics once it is 100% complete.

I am sending an email to the factory, I will report back if I hear anything.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Jake, What size stem are you looking for? I have a panto'ed shorter stem that I was going to toss on eBay.

PM me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*earlier models*

would have the over-the-bb routing, flat crown fork and if memory serves me right, that rounded logo was later in the 80s


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like super condition!

The seat stay caps, and the brazing of same to the seat lug, is different from most Merckx frames I've seen.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*seat stays*

Agree about the top of the seat stays being different. The "A" on the serial number denotes a Professional model, I'm surprised by the cable stops on the top tube but then the "B" denotes 88/89 model which is later than my 85 pro. My pro model has the cable brackets on top of the top tube like velomato's picture. Mine is Reynolds tubing also. Actually, I wish I had the cable routing like the OP's. Funny it doesn't have a tubing type sticker on it somewhere. It's a really nice bike in great condition.


jan_nikolajsen said:


> Looks like super condition!
> 
> The seat stay caps, and the brazing of same to the seat lug, is different from most Merckx frames I've seen.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!
All I can say is that I love riding it.
The seat stay attachment is not as common as most other Merckx.

Here is a slightly newer pic of it 









Jake


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks like a Grand Prix - Reynolds 753.


----------

